# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Компания Schneider Electric признана лидером российского рынка услуг по информатизации

## Labs

Компания Schneider Electric, мировой эксперт в управлении энергией, стала лидером среди компаний, предлагающих услуги по информатизации в сфере энергосбережения и созданию интеллектуальных систем, по результатам исследования «Обзор рынка энергосбережения и энергоэффективности в России» авторитетного агентства РБК.research. 

Исследование было проведено с целью оценки развития российского рынка услуг в области энергосбережения и повышения энергетической эффективности. Оно основано на анализе деятельности 54 профильных компаний из 20 регионов России. На основе общего рейтинга разработаны и подготовлены частные рейтинги по 5 направлениям, среди которых и «Рынок услуг по информатизации в сфере энергосбережения и по созданию интеллектуальных систем».

По оценкам аналитиков, все большую популярность приобретают системы интеллектуального учета с функциями контроля качества энергоресурсов, интеллектуальные системы с контролем потерь на всей цепочке от генерации до конечного потребителя, а также MES-системы, позволяющие контролировать себестоимость выпускаемой продукции. Более того, устойчивый рост рынка интеллектуальных систем учета энергетических ресурсов наблюдается в России с 2011 года и тенденция сохранится, как минимум, на протяжении последующих 2-3 лет.

Технологии «умных сетей» и «умных измерений», безусловно, являются очень перспективными для российского рынка, подчеркивают эксперты. Отмечается, что российские сетевые компании уже проявляют интерес и внедряют ряд решений в области Smart Grid, которые демонстрируют хорошие показатели экономической эффективности и являются инвестиционно-привлекательными.

Лидерские позиции Schneider Electric в области интеллектуальных систем управления энергопотреблением объектов укрепил ряд крупных проектов, реализованных компанией в 2013 году в России, в числе которых:

• Проектирование интегрированной информационной системы энерготехнологического менеджмента на базе программно-аппаратных комплексов StruxureWare Power Monitoring Expert и StruxureWare Plant Operation Ampla на горнодобывающем предприятии с охватом технологических объектов и объектов генерации. Система обеспечивает менеджмент использования 8 видов энергоресурсов, включает в себя более 350 точек учета и более 150 KPI (ключевых индикаторов эффективности) и интегрируется с производственными АСУ ТП и SCADA;
• Внедрение комплексной информационной системы энергоменеджмента на производственном предприятии на базе программно-аппаратного комплекса StruxureWare Power Monitoring Expert, обеспечивающей расширенный технический учет всех видов энергоресурсов по более чем 200 точкам, повышение прозрачности энергопотребления, обнаружение отклонений в энергопотреблении, автоматизированные проведение аналитики и подготовку управленческой отчетности. Система также интегрирована с производственными АСУ ТП и SCADA;
• Разработка и реализация первой фазы концепции Smart Water для предприятия водоснабжения и водоотведения одного из крупнейших городов Российской Федерации. В концепции применяются локальная автоматика, SCADA, программно-аппаратный комплекс Aquis и решение Water Management Suite;
• Ряд проектов по интеллектуальному управлению электрическими сетями на базе решения ADMS.Кроме того,  компания Schneider Electric заняла 3-е место в рейтинге компаний, предоставляющих инжиниринговые услуги по энергосбережению и повышению энергетической эффективности объектов.

----------

